# Newcastle Regional Show 2017 - Brewers Championship



## bcavan (5/1/17)

Hunter United Brewers are proud to be hosting the 2017 Newcastle Regional Show Brewers Championship.

A full run down on Entry Form requirements and category information are contained in the attached PDF file

Entries close on 17 February for judging on 25 & 26th February so it's time to get brewing! 

A few items to note regarding this years comp:

There is a paper entry AND an online entry form, don't forget to complete both.
Styles will be in accordance with the 2015 BJCP Guidelines, the exception to this are Australia Specific Styles and Mead/Cider which will use the 2015 AABC Guidelines, full details and links are in the attached Entry Form.
A broader range of Styles will required that the brewer list specialty ingredients (Specialty Beers & Belgian Clone beers) or sub-styles (IPA's for example), again full details are in the Entry Form 
Entry will be $7.00 per entry
This is a BJCP registered competition and we are looking for judges and stewards - please reply to this post or contact us through the following social media channels:

*HUB Facebook Page*
https://www.facebook.com/HUBrewers/

*HUB Twitter *
@HUBrewers
https://twitter.com/HUBrewers 

Good luck to everyone! 


ETA: Added revised .pdf form 2/10/17

*Entry Form updated with Postal Entry Address and Sponsor Information. * 






View attachment Newcastle Show 2017 Entry Form.pdf


----------



## sp0rk (5/1/17)

Dangit, I knew I should have gotten brewing earlier for this, probably won't have anything decent ready for the show


----------



## n87 (10/1/17)

Just to be annoying, you have contradicting instructions on your entry form 





> ENTRY FORM MUST BE *WRAPPED AROUND ONE BOTTLE AND SECURED WITH AN ELASTIC
> BAND*
> 
> ONE FORM PER ENTRY - PLEASE PHOTOCOPY FORM AS REQUIRED
> ...


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (10/1/17)

I read it as each bottle entered must have a label taped securely around it and then your entry form is secured to one of the bottles with an elastic band. Anyone from around Coffs Harbour area thinking of entering? I'd like to but don't know if I'd be able to get to a drop off location.


----------



## n87 (10/1/17)

Ahh, that would make sense


----------



## asis (20/1/17)

Scotty is onto it.
Both bottles need to have labels securely taped to bottles and enrty form and fee attached with rubber band so it can be easily removed during sorting.

Entries can be posted Scotty.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## bcavan (23/1/17)

Calling all BJCP Judges, interested Novice Judges and Stewards - your help on would be very much appreciated on judging Day 25th February (and possibly the 26th Feb.) to sample and adjudicate the amazing selection of entries.
Please reply to the thread below if you are keen, or alternatively through the following social media channels:

*HUB Facebook Page*
https://www.facebook.com/HUBrewers/

*HUB Twitter*
@HUBrewers
https://twitter.com/HUBrewers


----------



## sp0rk (24/1/17)

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> I read it as each bottle entered must have a label taped securely around it and then your entry form is secured to one of the bottles with an elastic band. Anyone from around Coffs Harbour area thinking of entering? I'd like to but don't know if I'd be able to get to a drop off location.


I'll be in Coffs this weekend if you've already got beers ready


----------



## Yob (24/1/17)

bcavan said:


> A few items to note regarding this years comp:
> 
> There is a paper entry AND an online entry form, don't forget to complete both.


Comp open Nationally? Prizes awarded nationally or only to local entries?

both paper and online entries for the one bottle?

I assume the paper entry is to attach to the bottle?


----------



## n87 (25/1/17)

I should be able to steward one of the days (first time, go easy )


----------



## fungrel (25/1/17)

Question: Will entries be cold stored between cutoff date and judging?


----------



## Brewman_ (25/1/17)

fungrel said:


> Question: Will entries be cold stored between cutoff date and judging?


Hi Fungrel,
I can't speak for the HUB club about what they do when they get the bottles. Also can't talk for other drop off points.

However I am a drop off point and I will be able to store them cool in my shop, but not refrigerated.

Goof luck

Cheers Steve


----------



## bcavan (1/2/17)

Yob said:


> Comp open Nationally? Prizes awarded nationally or only to local entries?
> 
> both paper and online entries for the one bottle?
> 
> I assume the paper entry is to attach to the bottle?


Yob,
There are no restrictions on where the entries are from, all will be judged together and prizes allocated on merit.
A paper AND online entry will be required for each entry, otherwise the organisers will have to spend days on data entry, when we could be judging beer :chug:
And yes, paper entry should be attached to each bottle.


----------



## bcavan (1/2/17)

fungrel said:


> Question: Will entries be cold stored between cutoff date and judging?


Fungrel,
The entries WILL be cold stored between the cutoff date and judging.


----------



## fungrel (1/2/17)

bcavan said:


> Fungrel,
> The entries WILL be cold stored between the cutoff date and judging.


Fantastic, thanks.


----------



## n87 (1/2/17)

So what's the details for stewarding?
Which day do you need them most?


----------



## Bribie G (1/2/17)

For regional and interstate entries the official drop off point is:


----------



## AaronL89 (3/2/17)

I'll be posting some entries next week. What's the preferred postal address?


----------



## amarks6 (3/2/17)

Where is the "online entry form"?


----------



## gezzanet (3/2/17)

I found it in the PDF as a linky


----------



## MHB (3/2/17)

Happy to judge on 25/26th Feb, but someone should put some when and where information on here.
Mark


----------



## Weizguy (5/2/17)

sp0rk said:


> Dangit, I knew I should have gotten brewing earlier for this, probably won't have anything decent ready for the show


Spork, there's still time to brew a quick turnaround beer, like a Mild, Bitter or Weizen, maybe even a American wheat if you have time to start a yeast culture today or tomorrow.


----------



## sp0rk (5/2/17)

I've got 1 beer that will be ready, but it's a bit of an experiment that didn't turn out amazingly
Been way too busy to brew


----------



## bcavan (6/2/17)

MHB said:


> Happy to judge on 25/26th Feb, but someone should put some when and where information on here.
> Mark


That'd be great Mark, we're just finalising the allocation of judges and stewards and will post an update of the venue and arrival times soon.


----------



## Dazzbrew (6/2/17)

Judging will be at Hamilton North Bowling club Boreas rd Hamilton North 25th & 26th Feb. Judges and Stewards are requested to arrive at 8:30am.
Looking forward to a another great comp, get those entry forms in guys & remember the google forms doc too.


----------



## bcavan (6/2/17)

n87 said:


> So what's the details for stewarding?
> Which day do you need them most?


In regards to details for stewarding, the 26th is looking the leanest so if you could make it on the Sunday that'd be great.
Meeting at 8:30am for head judges briefing and calibration beer with 9am judging kickoff.
The comp will be judged at Hamilton North Bowling Club, 31 Boreas Road, Hamilton North, we've got their function room reserved for both days.
Cheers!


----------



## bcavan (6/2/17)

AaronL89 said:


> I'll be posting some entries next week. What's the preferred postal address?


Hi AaronL89,
Postal entries can be sent to:

*Hunter United Brewers, PO Box 859, Toronto, NSW 2283*


----------



## n87 (6/2/17)

bcavan said:


> In regards to details for stewarding, the 26th is looking the leanest so if you could make it on the Sunday that'd be great.
> Meeting at 8:30am for head judges briefing and calibration beer with 9am judging kickoff.
> The comp will be judged at Hamilton North Bowling Club, 31 Boreas Road, Hamilton North, we've got their function room reserved for both days.
> Cheers!


Sunday it is. Whats the wrap up time like? I will need to be gone by about 4:30 on the Sunday.
Down the road from the station by the looks of it. that makes it convenient.


----------



## bcavan (7/2/17)

Dr Rummy said:


> Where is the "online entry form"?


Hi Dr Rummy,
The link to the online entry form is in the PDF Entry Form, we don't like to post it on a public forum like this due to spam/interference issues.


----------



## amarks6 (7/2/17)

bcavan said:


> Hi Dr Rummy,
> The link to the online entry form is in the PDF Entry Form, we don't like to post it on a public forum like this due to spam/interference issues.


Many thanks.


----------



## mr_wibble (7/2/17)

So if I rock up to Potters on the weekend with my box of bottles, I should just talk to the chaps behind the bar in the Brewery section ?

Everything is going to be OK ... right?

-kt


----------



## bcavan (7/2/17)

Mr Wibble said:


> So if I rock up to Potters on the weekend with my box of bottles, I should just talk to the chaps behind the bar in the Brewery section ?
> 
> Everything is going to be OK ... right?
> 
> -kt


Hi Mr Wibble,
Yep, the guys at Potters Brewery will accept your entries, just include the entry fee in an envelope in the box.


----------



## yurgy (7/2/17)

g,day i can,t find any info as to the difference between c rauchbier (6b) and d classic style smoked beer (32a) in bjcp or aahc. am i looking in the right place. cheers


----------



## bcavan (7/2/17)

yurgy said:


> g,day i can,t find any info as to the difference between c rauchbier (6b) and d classic style smoked beer (32a) in bjcp or aahc. am i looking in the right place. cheers


Hi Yurgy,
The 2015 BJCP Style Guideline is what will be used to judge these beer styles against, it can be downloaded here
Accoring to the 2015 Guideline *Rauchbier* is listed under *Category 6. Amber Malty European Lager*, this category is summaried as follows: _This category groups amber-colored, German-origin, bottom-fermented lagerbiers that have a malty balance and are vollbier to starkbier in strength._ 
A Rauchbier therefore must be a Lager, and the style guidelines are quite specific as to the characters expected from the beer.

*32A Classic Style Smoked Beer* is listed under *Category 32. Smoked Beer*, this category is summaried as follows: _This category contains specialty beers that have a smoke character._
The guideline therefore allows theoretically any style of beer as the base beer as long as it has a smoked character, under the style guideline the entry instructions stipulate that you must specify the base beer style in order for the judges to adequately judge it against a style.

Hope this has clarified things for you.


----------



## yurgy (7/2/17)

thanks mate cheers


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (7/2/17)

sp0rk said:


> I'll be in Coffs this weekend if you've already got beers ready


Bah I just saw this, should have been following the thread. Thanks for the offer anyway, ill work out what its going to cost to post.


----------



## Yob (7/2/17)

Shit.. Cutting it fine, Imperial cider still has a few points to go as at last night..


----------



## mr_wibble (11/2/17)

I've attached an envelope with cash to one of my beers. 
I hope that's OK.

If it goes missing, please contact me so I can direct transfer the fees or suchlike.


----------



## warra48 (11/2/17)

bcavan said:


> In regards to details for stewarding, the 26th is looking the leanest so if you could make it on the Sunday that'd be great.
> Meeting at 8:30am for head judges briefing and calibration beer with 9am judging kickoff.
> The comp will be judged at Hamilton North Bowling Club, 31 Boreas Road, Hamilton North, we've got their function room reserved for both days.
> Cheers!


My apologies. Mrs warra and I have been allocated grandson duties in Sydney that weekend, so sadly I won't be available to assist with stewarding.


----------



## n87 (13/2/17)

Sent my bottles off today... now to wait for my prizes...


----------



## Hpal (13/2/17)

Could someone please clarify how I should fill out my entry form? I'm entering an oatmeal stout so 'prize class C', 'dark and specialty', and 16B or 14D? Below is a copy of the guidelines, just don't know which one I'm supposed to use. Cheers

14. STOUT 
A. Irish Stout (15B)
B. Irish Extra Stout (15C)
C. Sweet Stout (16A)
D. Oatmeal Stout (16B)
E. Tropical Stout (16C)
F. Foreign Export Stout (16D)
G. American Stout (20B)
H. Imperial Stout (20C)


----------



## n87 (13/2/17)

I came across the same problem, I believe you use 14D.

Not quite clearly enough explained which one.


----------



## bcavan (13/2/17)

Hpal said:


> Could someone please clarify how I should fill out my entry form? I'm entering an oatmeal stout so 'prize class C', 'dark and specialty', and 16B or 14D? Below is a copy of the guidelines, just don't know which one I'm supposed to use. Cheers
> 
> 14. STOUT
> A. Irish Stout (15B)
> ...


Hi Hpal,
The style that you need to specify for an Oatmeal Stout is 14D, the entry form gives an example of 1F for a Munich Helles in the space where the style is to be specified.
An example of *9A American Pale Ale* is used several times in the entry form and explanation notes, also the styles that require ingredients to be specified quote the appropriate style reference numbers eg *11D IPA*, *18F Belgian Clone*, *24 Mead* & *25 Cider*.
Hope this clarifies matters.


----------



## sp0rk (14/2/17)

Sorry to be a gigantic pain in the arse.
I'll be in Newcastle (specifically Glendale and Warners Bay) on Saturday, is there any way I can drop an entry off somewhere then?
I'll be passing through Maitland too, I'm going to guess it will be too late to drop it off at Country Brewer?


----------



## bcavan (14/2/17)

sp0rk said:


> Sorry to be a gigantic pain in the arse.
> I'll be in Newcastle (specifically Glendale and Warners Bay) on Saturday, is there any way I can drop an entry off somewhere then?
> I'll be passing through Maitland too, I'm going to guess it will be too late to drop it off at Country Brewer?


Hi Sp0rk,
Unfortunately the cut-off time for entries is strictly 5pm on Friday evening 17th Feb.


----------



## sp0rk (15/2/17)

No problems, I'll just have to be more diligent next year


----------



## barls (15/2/17)

spork. you could always enter it here
 Inner Sydney Brewers - Harbour City Brew-Off


----------



## n87 (20/2/17)

Is there anywhere within walking distance/between broadmeadow station and the bowlo to grab a bite for breakfast?
Looks like my train either gets in at 7:36 or 8:39.


----------



## Brownsworthy (20/2/17)

Not really n87, there is a take away around the corner from the bowlo, across the road from the Sunnyside tavern on Broadmeadow road. Not sure of opening times though.


----------



## Dazzbrew (20/2/17)

theres a hubgry Jacks right near the station


----------



## MHB (20/2/17)

Beaumont street isn't all that far, there are also a couple of pretty good cafes' (one French one I can recommend) around the Newcastle side of nine-ways, just 200-300 meters from Broadmeadow station.
Mark


----------



## n87 (21/2/17)

Thanks guys,

Should be something to cover me depending on what im needing on the morning.


----------



## Dazzbrew (24/2/17)

We ended up with 100 entries this year with Ale and Specialty categories proving the most popular. We are all looking forward to a great day with great beers tomorrow.


----------



## n87 (25/2/17)

Thanks for intro into the under side of the competition scene. Was a good, exhausting day.


----------



## Weizguy (25/2/17)

Nice to meet you, and I enjoyed my day judging.
As discussed earlier at the event, the standard of entries is rising.


----------



## mr_wibble (27/2/17)

Is there an ETA for when the results will be posted?


----------



## amarks6 (27/2/17)

Yeah, would be nice to know. Maybe we have to wait until show opens next weekend?


----------



## bcavan (28/2/17)

Mr Wibble said:


> Is there an ETA for when the results will be posted?


Hi Mr Wibble,
We expect results to be posted by the end of today, we are triple checking the prize category winners and formatting everything for publication.


----------



## bcavan (28/2/17)

The Newcastle Regional Show Brewing Championships were judged on Saturday 25th February at Hamilton North Bowling Club.

Many thanks to those who volunteered their time to make the day run as smoothly as it did, and also to those who assisted in organising the competition itself.
A special thanks also to our Competition Sponsors Hunter Beer Co., Potters Hotel Brewery Resort, iHop Hunter Valley, Lovedale Brewery, Murray's Craft Brewing Co, FogHorn Brewhouse, Brewman, Country Brewer Maitland & Newcastle Brew Shop

The results of the competition are attached to this post and judging score sheets will be emailed in the coming days.

Congratulations to all brewers who entered, the Club will be in contact with those who have won prizes.

Brendan.


----------



## AaronL89 (1/3/17)

Wow! My first ever comp and I finish runner up!


----------



## n87 (1/3/17)

AaronL89 said:


> Wow! My first ever comp and I finish runner up!



I would be pretty happy with that. the judges were arguing over the two beers for quite some time. Very little separating them from what I could see


----------



## bcavan (1/3/17)

AaronL89 said:


> Wow! My first ever comp and I finish runner up!


Yes, the Specialty Category was particularly impressive this year, well done.
I'd be interested in having a look at your recipe, PM me if interested in sharing


----------



## n87 (1/3/17)

bcavan said:


> Yes, the Specialty Category was particularly impressive this year, well done.
> I'd be interested in having a look at your recipe, PM me if interested in sharing


Hey mate, are the full results being posted, or just the 'top ten'?


----------



## bcavan (1/3/17)

Find below full breakdown of the entries by Class:


----------



## Weizguy (1/3/17)

AaronL89 said:


> Wow! My first ever comp and I finish runner up!


Not sure if there was originally a prize for Runner-up, but the judges really thought a lot of your beer and maybe also decided to create a prize as encouragement.

Either way, first comp... Wow!


----------



## Yob (1/3/17)

No RIS?

I couldn't get my shit together in time this year to get them packaged and up there ...

Juggling way too many balls ATM


----------



## Dazzbrew (1/3/17)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Not sure if there was originally a prize for Runner-up, but the judges really thought a lot of your beer and maybe also decided to create a prize as encouragement.
> 
> Either way, first comp... Wow!


No there wasnt Les, it was a really close battle and Shawn from Foghorm thought it was a beer worthy of recognition.


----------



## Dazzbrew (1/3/17)

Many thanks to HNBC for hosting, all of the judges and stewards, sponsors and entrants.
Pretty happy with my third in Lager class. Well done to those of you who did well. I hope we can all take something away from our feedback sheets whether its a sence of satisfaction or some direction fro improvement.


----------



## gezzanet (2/3/17)

Thanks to the HUB and all volunteers for getting this to happen and thrilled with the results and feedback. Also thanks to the people on this site who have a wealth of knowledge and banter they freely share that has helped enormously in making a better beer. Cheers Gerry


----------



## Hpal (4/3/17)

Does anyone know when show ribbons would be sent out?


----------



## Weizguy (4/3/17)

Hpal said:


> Does anyone know when show ribbons would be sent out?


I believe the Show needs to be finished before ribbons are sent.
Are you able to attend the next club meeting and collect ur ribbon(s)? Last year mine were more rosettes than ribbons.


----------



## Hpal (5/3/17)

When is the next meeting Les? I'll do my best but shift work and a baby usually see's to my social life! Will they be posted otherwise?


----------



## Weizguy (5/3/17)

Yes, of course they will be mailed to you. The club meets every 3rd Friday of the month (so, 17/3) at the Hamilton North Bowling Club.
No pressure, but is always good to meet quality brewers., Hell , it's good to meet any brewers!
Maybe contact the club on Facebook if you want to collect prizes at the club meet.


----------



## gezzanet (24/3/17)

Just got my ribbon in the post thanks again guys it will look pretty flash on the brewery one happy brewer here!


----------



## gezzanet (24/3/17)

Must have been a big beer. The ribbon says it was in the larger class hahahhah


----------

